# How much did you make on New Year’s Eve last year?



## Prudentdevotion (Dec 22, 2019)

How much did you make on New Year’s Eve last year?
Debating whether I should drive or go out… Especially interested in hearing From Philly Drivers. Thanks!


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

$0.00


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

0

Had 1 pax who went to Vegas and spend 375$ for a short ride. His driver pulled up in a Mercedes Maybach. I told him, he only drives when it is a special occasion, like New Year's Eve.


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

Last year? Record breaking (for me) $617.

This year? $0. I'm not driving, too risky


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Prudentdevotion said:


> How much did you make on New Year's Eve last year?


I made zero.
I partied my butt off though, and tipped my Uber drivers! :thumbup:
I also turned my driver apps on and ignored all pings. :biggrin:


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I don't work NYE.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

I had a decent year last year. 360 or something, 9p-215.am. and most of that was made1230- 2 

It was the first year with sticky surge, I cheated like an mfer. The surges were $30-$40 down town. I parked right in the epicenter and would start the trip as soon as I accepted it. If it was mite than just a few minute ride I'd end it. The app then told me I couldn't end it and asked if I wanted to cancel, so I'd cancel. The longest ride I did was 5 miles I think.


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

2017 $580 between 8am-2am 
2018 $360 between 7am-2am.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I can tell you this much, it'll be less than years past.

This will be my 4th NYE. In my fuzzy memory, 3 years ago was like 650, 2 years was 550 an last year maybe 400. I'm anticipating 3 to 4 this year. It is what it is.


----------



## nilakirkman (Dec 5, 2019)

2017 $850 only lyft (i had 400% primetime guaranteed until 4am) worked 8pm-4am
2018 $650 only uber (there were two separate quests, one between 7-10pm and one between 10pm-1am or something that both added up to like $280) worked 7pm-2am

So far this year I haven't seen any kind of guaranteed surge or quest promotions for either U/L so I'm kinda worried there not gonna give us anything.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Prudentdevotion said:


> How much did you make on New Year's Eve last year?
> Debating whether I should drive or go out&#8230; Especially interested in hearing From Philly Drivers. Thanks!


I took a young lady to the casino last New Years eve and " Lost my Drawers" !


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I made $490 in 15 hours of driving last year. With new surge caps, my guess is if I drove 15 hours this time I will make like $300.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

nilakirkman said:


> 2017 $850 only lyft (i had 400% primetime guaranteed until 4am) worked 8pm-4am
> 2018 $650 only uber (there were two separate quests, one between 7-10pm and one between 10pm-1am or something that both added up to like $280) worked 7pm-2am
> 
> So far this year I haven't seen any kind of guaranteed surge or quest promotions for either U/L so I'm kinda worried there not gonna give us anything.


no decent promotions on New Year's Eve and this driver will stay home and drink beer


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Prudentdevotion said:


> How much did you make on New Year's Eve last year?
> Debating whether I should drive or go out&#8230; Especially interested in hearing From Philly Drivers. Thanks!


Didn't even go out. I'm in Houston btw.


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

Rains every nye.. i average 500-700 every year.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Anting drunks around unless there is a 1.5x+ surge is a really bad deal.

Unless you are desperate for money, might as well drive normal non-surge hours and enjoy yourself on NYE.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Uber just emailed the Quest for NYE. $110.00 for 9 consecutive trips between 10 and 4.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

TPAMB said:


> Uber just emailed the Quest for NYE. $110.00 for 9 consecutive trips between 10 and 4.


better be a surge on top of that


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Denver Dick said:


> better be a surge on top of that


We'll see.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

TPAMB said:


> We'll see.


agree


----------



## DustyToad (Jan 10, 2018)

That is designed to eliminate surge. But you probably will still have a little.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Drove during the daytime, then went back out at 7am on New Year's Day. Everyone smelled horrible that morning.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

I just received Uber "special quest" email for Jax Fla. market...drumroll please...$40 (yep Forty Dollars) for 10 rides...

So not worth the hassle...so not driving NYE. I'll be out 0400 1/2/20 as per usual.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Looks like $276 Lyft and $150 Uber. Guys Lyft had better promo so worked that. 

This year, probably all Uber with the $109 for 10 rides. Might be able to tap 2 of those from 10-4. Maybe 3 if the stars align. Hhmmm 30 in 6 hours, 5 per hour. Hhhmmmm


----------



## jlittle (Aug 17, 2018)

I didn't work last year; my car was newer and I had a fear of having to deal with a mess.

this year's promotions (quest) are decent enough to work.

















I'm wiser this year. The likelihood of something happening is low, but I still have to be prepared.

I'm gonna buy a memory card big enough for my dashcams can capture everything at the highest resolution all night long.

If Uber/Lyft won't budge on cleaning fees, going to sue the passenger in small claims court, add them on as a co-plaintiff for lost revenue; to reimburse them for a cut of the lost revenue too. It would be a strategy that requires the use of a dashcam to ensure the success of the case. That would probably get better results from them.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Last year I was recovering from an illness, $0

Year before that was my hip surgery $0

Year before that I was home sick with a pukey disorder

Year before that I made $50 after expenses

Year before that my car was in the shop,


I’ve never actually had a “good” New Year’s Eve.


I’m cursed...


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

NYE 2018 didn’t drive
NYE 2017 $453


----------



## Lawlet91 (Jun 8, 2017)

Last nye I made $650. Kinda wish I was still in Orlando just for tonight


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

TPAMB said:


> Uber just emailed the Quest for NYE. $110.00 for 9 consecutive trips between 10 and 4.


wow 9 consecutive is tough. It can take 3-4 hours to do that straight with no breaks. Lame. 3-4 consecutive is doable. 9 would work maybe if it was all short trips, but still that is 3 straight hours + waiting time between pings.


----------



## nilakirkman (Dec 5, 2019)

$750 last night in about 7.5 hours, the two quests being doubled was pretty awesome.


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

Some of the surges for uber and lyft in Honolulu. 481 between 7am-1:30.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Better surges than I saw here so I turned off Uber and only ran Lyft after 9. I was planning or knew I would do so as the Uber quest was 9 for $135 knowing full well that I would have to decline more lucrative Lyft requests to not reset the Uber count. As it turned out, I got stacked back to back requests from Lyft after 9 all with good to really super Bonuses attached.


----------

